# BMQ after Sept 3rd



## John_NL (5 Aug 2012)

The site only list BMQ start dates up to sept 3rd. Does anyone know if the site is just delayed or is there news on when the next one is yet?


----------



## Ryan28 (6 Aug 2012)

yeah there is a BMQ start date on the 3rd. I will be there! 

edit: misunderstood the question! Sorry I don't know.


----------



## Donny (7 Aug 2012)

Ryan28 said:
			
		

> yeah there is a BMQ start date on the 3rd. I will be there!
> 
> edit: misunderstood the question! Sorry I don't know.


You mean October 3rd?
What is your trade Ryan?


----------



## Melanie Jane (7 Aug 2012)

I think he meant sept 3rd cuz that's when I start my basic and he said he misunderstood the question


----------



## jnthncrdns (24 Aug 2012)

I don't think the CFLRS site is up to date.

Take a look at this post:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1167116.html#msg1167116

His BMQ starts *October 1, 2012*.


----------



## Donny (24 Aug 2012)

Yes there is one on Oct 1st. Not sure when the next one is.


----------



## jnthncrdns (31 Aug 2012)

Some recruits start their BMQ on October 15 and October 22, 2012.

October 1
October 15
October 22


----------

